# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Dr Oscar Klein hairloss Ex patients who need HELP!

## Jazz1

Following this thread! As I can not edit the first post!

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=17240

Guys people are getting confused so everything is in this post, if you are Dr kleins ex patient like me who is struggling to find a doctor and need his products desperate than see the details below where to buy alternative:

You need to buy 6 months prescription here. Follow the Dr Klein link and put in the exact ingredients you are using currently from Dr kleins products.

http://www.medicalwellnesscenter.com/

Once you have payed for your prescription with the medcial wellness they will then email your prescription to Susan.

Susan has been selling the same products for years luckily I found these guys as an alternative. You can do a search on her background but her details are below, once she receives your prescription she will than formulate you the products, they are 5 dollars more than Dr kleins. I did my best to reduce prices. Price lists if you guys have forgot are on hairsite website, typical Dr Klein sold 60ml prescription lotion 15% Promox for $84 Susan sell the same for $90.

Hope this helps, her details are below to order once you bought the prescription from the medical wellnes center:

http://www.murrayavenuerx.com/about-...erenstein.html

LOCATION:
4227 Murray Ave. | Pittsburgh | PA | 15217
P: 412-421-4996 | 1-888-799-4247
F: 412-421-6500

If you still struggle and need help email me, jass897@hotmail.com.

----------


## Never2late

> Following this thread! As I can not edit the first post!
> 
> https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=17240
> 
> Guys people are getting confused so everything is in this post, if you are Dr kleins ex patient like me who is struggling to find a doctor and need his products desperate than see the details below where to buy alternative:
> 
> You need to buy 6 months prescription here. Follow the Dr Klein link and put in the exact ingredients you are using currently from Dr kleins products.
> 
> http://www.medicalwellnesscenter.com/
> ...


 Everybody, Jazz is spot on with this.  I've gone through the ordering process.  It is very simple.  You can customize the formulation to exactly what you want.  Also, I have talked to Susan and she is very knowledgable when it comes to hair loss.  I've been using the product for a couple of weeks and I really like it.  This was a great find.  Thanks Jazz!

----------


## Jazz1

Thanks Bro I'm just glad I don't have to go into depression since I can no longer buy Dr kleins stuff like the rest of us.

Anyways update Susan just emailed me:


Hi Jazz,
A couple of corrections.
You do not have to buy six months worth at a time.
We are charging*
49 for 5%
89 for 15%
79 for 12.5%
These prices include additives and are dispensed 65ml for solution and lotion.
60gm creams.
Each should last 60 days at ONE application per day of approx 1 ml or gm.
Using Finasteride twice a day will increase side effects to libido.(sex drive)

An RX is required from the Medical Wellness Center.
When they fax us an RX we contact (usually via email) the patient for verification of address and credit card.
Shipping costs are based on location and size of the package.
Thanks Jazz.
Susan

----------


## Jazz1

Right guys I managed to place my order today for two bottles, Im carrying on with the exact same ingredients I have been using for the past 2 years from Dr kleins lotion.

Spoke to Susan the shipping for the uk is same as Dr kleins 35 dollars, so my two lotions will last me 4 months.

I will post the pictures once the products arrive, below is my ingredient list.

15% minoxidol
0.1% finesteride
1.5% azelaic acid
0.25% progesterone
0.025% tretinoin

Susan advised to use this at night time and once per day application is enough, where as Dr Klein recommended using his stuff 4 times a day! Susan explained more than once per day is just an overkill and waste of money. Obviously Susan is right because I never listened to Dr Klein I always used the lotion once per day, saves money.

----------


## Jazz1

Right I have nothing but positive words to say about Susan and her product, today was my third day since switching over and no problems no Hairloss . When I would stop Promox my scalp would itch and Hairloss begin, none of this has happend when switching over so that goes to show the efficacy of Susan's product is legit.

----------


## Jazz1

Guys great news and I'm super happy now, the product works superb exactly like Dr kleins product I'm so happy and a lot of you guys asked about prices. 

Well guess what I done wohooooo, I made Susan reduce prices and they will be fixed permenant, she's matched Dr kleins prices and also she has done deals the more bottles bought at one go the better reduced prices  :Smile: . I also asked her to make products for the other clients who were using sprays and other formulas, I seriously can not thank God, if you do good things for people God does listen. I never would have thought since Dr Klein passing away i would be able to use his products or duplicate version again.

I also have some vital information regarding Dr Richard Lee as one of her boss worked with him so this means the ex patients of Dr lee may be able to buy his old formulated products through Susan  :Smile: .

----------


## noisette

I would like to thank Jazz for his GREAT help. I'm a noob, a new hairloss sufferer and He helps me. this thread is useful for understanding well on how to proceed. thank my friend

----------


## blondetooth

Spammmmmmmmmm

----------


## Jazz1

> I would like to thank Jazz for his GREAT help. I'm a noob, a new hairloss sufferer and He helps me. this thread is useful for understanding well on how to proceed. thank my friend


 Thank you for the kind words, I owe back into the community how you guys have helped me  :Smile: .

----------


## Jazz1

> Spammmmmmmmmm


 Lol.

----------


## lilpauly

> Spammmmmmmmmm


  No man Jazz is a good man . I have known him for years! We tried every hairloss product out there

----------


## lilpauly

Rip dr Klien . I miss talking to u on the phone and u not being able to understand me lol .

----------


## blondetooth

what the hell is this guy selling / advertising?

----------


## lilpauly

> what the hell is this guy selling / advertising?


 No man at Klien passed away and there no longer any of his products availble . Jazz worked very hard to find a dr who can make a product just like him .

----------


## joely

IS this a good alternative to fin im getting sides now so slowlt coming if it all together! is this a decent alternative or do you all use it aswell as fin?

----------


## Jazz1

> what the hell is this guy selling / advertising?


 You joined in October 2014 and have no idea what I'm posting, so think before you type.

If you care to check my previous threads I used Dr kleins products, he passed away as per first post please read if your not a noob. 

All ex clients of Dr Klein were left screwed as his clinic stopped selling all the lotions that worked for us, again go read my previous threads. It took me a month to find an alternative which is why I posted this thread and my other threads to help all the ex clients who are screwed without a product. The information i found and provided is an duplicate version of Dr kleins stuff.

----------


## Jazz1

> IS this a good alternative to fin im getting sides now so slowlt coming if it all together! is this a decent alternative or do you all use it aswell as fin?


 What dosage of FIN are you currently using?

----------


## Jazz1

> No man Jazz is a good man . I have known him for years! We tried every hairloss product out there


 Thanks Mark, it's all thanks to you bro  :Smile: .

----------


## monty1978

Hi fellas. What if you don't have a pre prescription from Dr Klein?

Can I still get one from Susan or do I need to go to my doctor?

thanks

----------


## Parsia

> Hi fellas. What if you don't have a pre prescription from Dr Klein?
> 
> Can I still get one from Susan or do I need to go to my doctor?
> 
> thanks


 Hi monty
I have talked with Tony at his office and his product will be back soon.
You can also send your information by their website and they make you a prescription .
Don't worry about that at all and please be patient and you can get the promox soon.
If you have any question please ask me .

----------


## Jazz1

Hi Guys just to bump this thread with some Vital information for people who are ordering or taking advantage of the Holiday special;

The Medical Wellnes Center have extend the Holiday special until end of January the code for free consult is "HOLIDAY" please follow the details below to take advantage.

Also please give Susan a call to check if they ship to your country, some people are filling out prescriptions and than later told they can not have the product shipped due to customs. 

I have spoken to Susan regarding certain countries effected and she stated if the customer is willing to order at their own risk than she would be willing to provide the product. Again please check if your country is effected before filling out any online prescription with The Medical Wellnes Center.

Here's a direct link for the Holiday special;

Update from an email I received from The Medical Wellnes Center for anyone looking to order and gain the discount:


Hi Jazz,
We are receiving a couple of the free trial consults, but they are really submitting the wrong form.** We have always had a minoxidil link in the middle of the page for our clients, but we put a special link for Dr. Klein patients and the very top of the page www.medicalwellnesscenter.com. And now it says "Holiday Special"** - the direct link is 

http://xenicalwtloss.hypermart.net/C...INDEXpage.html

but the main page they go to is www.medicalwellnesscenter.com and then click on the first Holiday Special Dr. Klein link.*** 

The reason this is important is we offer more options and multiple prescriptions for one consult fee ( or free trial) for Jazz referrals and Dr. Klein patients.
*
Thank you,
Dr. J Katz

----------


## Jazz1

Another update email Susan sent me to help you guys, slight change:

Base formula:
Minoxidil (offered in 5%, 12.5%, 15% and 30%.)
AA 5%
RA 0.025%
Finasteride 0.1%
*
NOTES:
Minoxidil is available:
30% CREAM ONLY
12.5% LOTION ONLY
15% CREAM and LOTION ONLY
5% SPRAY LIQUID AND LOTION ONLY
NOTE: IN THE 5% SPRAY IS MINOXIDIL 5%, FINASTERIDE 0.1% AND AA 5%-NO OTHER ADDITIVES!!!!!
WE OFFER A 5% MINOXIDIL FOAM WITH NO ADDITIVES
*
General additives to everything BUT 5% spray liquid and foam are:
Progesterone 0.25%
Hydrocortisone 0.1% (NOT 1%)
BIOTIN 1.3%
DMI
*
Also another update:

MINOXIDIL AND ADDITIVES
The following are basic ingredients that have proven scientific validity in hair loss when applied topically:
 Minoxidil – while the exact mechanism of action is unclear, minoxidil is the gold standard ingredient for treating androgenic alopecia
 Finasteride – a 5-alpha reductase inhibitor, stops the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone (DHT). *Added topically, finasteride works synergistically with the other ingredients to halt further hair loss and promote thickening and re-growth with lower incidence of systemic side effects than oral use
 Azelaic Acid – a 5-alpha reductase inhibitor, stops the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone (DHT)
 Retinoic Acid (Tretinoin)– a vitamin A derivative, promotes growth and development of new skin and aids in absorption of other active ingredients
 Progesterone – a hormone naturally occurring in both men and women that acts as a 5-alpha reductase inhibitor
 Hydrocortisone – a corticosteroid that reduces inflammation, can be added if needed to prevent irritation from higher dose minoxidil
 Vitamin E – antioxidant and follicle softener, also increases blood circulation (all our minoxidil creams and lotions contain vitamin E at 0.1%)
 We do not recommend adding grape seed extract to a topical formulation because of concerns with staining and there is no scientific literature to prove efficacy.
***We recommend an oral grape seed extract supplement instead of topical use
*
In addition to our custom minoxidil formulations, we have a combination acetyl-glutathione and biotin liquid for daily use.
*
We are formulating 3 adjunct OTC topicals to be used before applying the Minoxidil:
Acetyl Glutathione with vitamin C and E.
Progesterone 3% leave-in treatment
Acetyl Glutathione 3% with Biotin 1.3%
*
 Biotin – a B vitamin that strengthens the hair from the root to increase hair anchoring and targets DHT to prevent hair loss
 Acetyl-Glutathione – potent anti-inflammatory and antioxidant, stimulates mitochondria, breaks down DHT, and detoxifies environmental xenoestrogens which are commonly found in fragrances, bath and body products, personal care products, and cleaning and laundry products.
*
*
Hair health involves the follicle. *1/3 of hair is in the growing phase, 1/3 is in hair loss phase, and 1/3 is in the process of development to maturity. *The goal is to protect the DNA and prevent free radicals from breaking down the cells in the follicle. *To that end we recommend use of antioxidants, SLS-free shampoo/conditioner (Check out our line of NON-TOXIC STIMULATING shampoos and conditioners on our hair loss page), and avoidance of pesticides/chemicals in food and water, and eating healthfully.
*
*
Oral supplements recommended for management of hair loss:
Murray Avenue Apothecary’s DHT/Hormone Balancer Caps-contains Saw Palmetto (alternative to finasteride) with other DHT balancing ingredients for hair loss and prostate health.
Grape seed extract – a concentrate of flavanoids, linoleic acid, vitamin E and oligomeric proanthocyanidins (OPCs), the last two constituents are known to stop hair loss and promote hair regrowth. *
Other oral supplements include Vitamin E Succinate, Zinc Methionine, , Acetyl Glutathione-exclusive to Murray Avenue Apothecary, Linolenic Acid-Borage oil or Evening Primrose oil, Fish Oil, MAA Easy Absorb Iron -with Iron Bis-Glycinate, Thyroid Support, Vitamin B Complex and Biotin Forte

----------


## Thunderbass

I saw Dr. Klein's site back up-it is run by a company called Regenere. They have all of his formulas. Do you think they are legit? Same dosages and pricing by the looks of it.

----------


## Jazz1

> I saw Dr. Klein's site back up-it is run by a company called Regenere. They have all of his formulas. Do you think they are legit? Same dosages and pricing by the looks of it.


 I don't know what's going on, last time I spoke to Tony they not adding DMI and Susan still can add DMI.

----------


## Parsia

> I saw Dr. Klein's site back up-it is run by a company called Regenere. They have all of his formulas. Do you think they are legit? Same dosages and pricing by the looks of it.


 Yes , You're right , they were starting to back to business from 2 months ago and now it looks their website is ready to get the orders , they are legit and they are the co workers who were working with DR.Klein , so I personally don't see any issue with that.

----------


## Jazz1

> Yes , You're right , they were starting to back to business from 2 months ago and now it looks their website is ready to get the orders , they are legit and they are the co workers who were working with DR.Klein , so I personally don't see any issue with that.


 
She is his Ex wife and Tony is her current partner, they using a different pharmacist now so we can't make judgement yet as its not the same pharmacist.

----------


## FFS

Is this one of those websites that only accepts Credit Cards, as I don't have one. If Susan accepted Debit Cards or Paypal I might get it.

----------


## Jazz1

> Is this one of those websites that only accepts Credit Cards, as I don't have one. If Susan accepted Debit Cards or Paypal I might get it.


 She does accept debit card, I do not use credit cards at all and mine was accepted by her with a Debit card.

----------


## Jazz1

Hey guys I'm just updating from an email Susan sent me;

When there are too many ingredients to fit on the label we put it under the directions (please read!).
Typically putting the Biotin in the RX minox topical as when there are too many ingredients the efficacy decreases as it is impossible to absorb so many in one formulation.

This is why they increased the dose on the Acetyl Glutathione with Biotin to 3% of each ingredient WITH Vitamin E as well.
The Vitamin C is 20% and should be alternated with the Acetyl Glutathione /Biotin/Vitamin E formula every night.
*
They now have their own shampoo/conditioner and Progesterone leave in formula as well.
*
Also the website link to their *hairloss page at http://www.maapgh.com/hair.html *where you can get all the information you need on their adjunct hair loss formulas.
*

----------


## FFS

Cool, What would be the price of say a 3 month supply of 15% minoxidil? And do they ship to the UK?

----------


## Jazz1

> Cool, What would be the price of say a 3 month supply of 15% minoxidil? And do they ship to the UK?


 Hey yes they ship to the U.K. and most international countries, they sell 1 bottle or 3 bottles max, Each bottle will last 2 months so you could buy one or buying 3 would give you 20% discount. Depends what you want? Each bottle of the 15% is $90 and you can add all the additives mentioned. 

I would personally buy 3 at a time if you live abroad, as this helps save shipping and also be eligible for the discount.

----------


## Jazz1

Susan has just added some new product range to her hairloss category for anyone interested in organic hairloss shampoo and conditioner;

http://www.maapgh.com/hair.html

More information can be found on her website aswell as her other Great products such as Acetyl Glutathione, Vitamin E, Biotin, progesteone, Vitamin C mixtures.


Shampoos and Conditioners for
Hair Care and Hair Loss
*
Daily Shampoo 8oz 
This shampoo is formulated with refreshing Aloe Vera gel, calendula oil, chamomile extract, and pure & natural essential oils. Sea Buckthorn helps add balance and strength while the Orange Essential Oil blend works as an antioxidant. This shampoo with its natural ingredients gently cleanses your hair leaving it soft and manageable. It is free of parabens & sulfates with no harmful chemicals and is a gentle shampoo for frequent use for all hair types.
Directions: Wet hair, then massage shampoo into scalp and hair concentrating on the ends of the hair, work into a rich lather, then rinse. Best to follow with Daily Conditioner.
Ingredients: Purified water, certified Organic aloe vera gel, coconut wax, corn sugars, MSM, vegetable protein, vitamin B complex, vitamin C, vitamin E, sea buckthorn, saw palmetto extract, vegetable glycerin, certified organic chamomile extract, guar gum, certified organic lavender hydrosol, certified organic jojoba oil, wintergreen oil, l-arginine, potassium sorbate, kelp extract, calendula extract, comfret extract, rosemary extract, sage extract, soap bard extract, orange essential oil blend.

Daily Conditioner 8oz 
This conditioner is a light conditioner perfect for all hair types. Sea Buckthorn helps add balance and strength, while the Orange Essential Oil blend works as an antioxidant. This conditioner provides manageable hair, helps condition the scalp and leaves your hair healthy and silky. It is also free of parabens & sulfates with no harmful chemicals.
Directions: Apply all over hair, focusing mostly on the ends. Leave in as desired, and then rinse. Use daily to strengthen hair root to tip.
Ingredients: Purified water, coconut oil blend with emulsifiers and sugars, coconut fatty acid cream base, guar gum, MSM, aloe vera extract, vitamin B5, vitamin C, vitamin E, biotin, sea buckthorn, rosemary extract, sage extract, horsetail extract, amino acid complex, vegetable glycoprotein, orange essential oil blend.

Stimulating Shampoo for Hair Loss Therapy 8oz 
This shampoo contains peppermint, L-Arginine (an amino acid), eucalyptus and rosemary. Their revitalizing and nourishing properties increase circulation, adding strength and body. The Wintergreen Oil and Eucalyptus Oil blend stimulates and rejuvenates hair follicles. This shampoo is an invigorating formula used to revitalize dull and lifeless hair while increasing elasticity to prevent breakage. It is also free of parabens & sulfates with no harmful chemicals.
Directions: Wet hair, then massage shampoo into scalp and hair concentrating on the ends of the hair, work into a rich lather, then rinse. Best to follow with Stimulating Conditioner.
Ingredients: Purified water, certified organic aloe vera gel, coconut wax, corn sugars, MSM, vegetable protein, vitamin B complex, vitamin C, vitamin E. saw palmetto extract, vegetable glycerin, certified organic chamomile extract, guar gum, certified organic lavender hydrosol, certified organic jojoba oil, wintergreen oil, l-arginine, eucalyptus oil, kelp extract, calendula extract, comfret extract, sage extract, soap bark extract, soap wart extract, peppermint tea tree essential oil blend.

Stimulating Conditioner for Hair Loss Therapy 8oz
This conditioner formula contains Wintergreen Oil, L-Arginine (an amino acid), and Rosemary. Their revitalizing and nourishing properties increase circulation, adding strength and body. Increased circulation helps promote fuller, stronger and more vibrant hair. The Rosemary Extract blend helps stimulate hair follicles, encouraging hair growth. This conditioner is an invigorating formula of peppermint, rosemary and eucalyptus for fuller, stronger hair with radiant shine. It is also free of parabens & sulfates with pure and natural essential oils.
Directions: Massage conditioner through clean, damp hair. Leave on for 1-2 minutes, then rinse. For best results, start with Stimulating Shampoo.
Ingredients: Purified water, certified organic aloe vera juice, coconut wax, corn sugars, coconut fatty acid cream base, MSM, vitamin B5, l-arginine, certified organic jojoba oil, willow bark extract, niacin, wintergreen oil, saw palmetto extract, vegetable glycerin, certified organic chamomile extract, eucalyptus oil, guar gum, peppermint tea tree essential oil blend.

Progesterone Leave-In Treatment 8oz 
This treatment contains organic chamomile extract, organic sage extract, organic nettle extract, and organic lavender extract to strengthen, protect, and repair distressed hair adding shine and manageability. It also contains Progesterone. Organic chamomile revitalizes as it conditions the hair and scalp. Organic nettle extract adds natural gloss, and may be a good “tonic” for the hair. This treatment is an ultra-light formula that detangles hair while offering all-day defense without dulling residues. Daily use will leave hair feeling smooth and manageable, adding strength and shine. It is also free of parabens & sulfates with pure and natural oils. Progesterone is an alpha-reductase inhibitor which decreases production of DHT, the stronger Testosterone associated with Hair Loss. This product may also prevent hair loss by limiting excess DHT.
Directions: After shampoo and conditioner, squeeze any excess water out of hair and lightly towel dry. Massage a dime size dab into scalp once daily. Leave in for 15 minutes, then rinse.
Ingredients: Progesterone USP, purified water, organic aloe vera gel, coconut wax, palm oil compound, vitamin B5, comfrey extract, organic jojoba oil, canola oil compound, organic rosemary extract, organic horsetail extract, organic nettle extract, organic lavender extract, biotin, soy protein, vitamin C, potassium sorbate, glycerin, grapefruit essential oil blend.
*
*
What’s in our shampoos and conditioners?
MSM- methylsulfonylmethane - MSM provides sulfur, a fundamental building block of joints, cartilage, skin, hair and nails, and methyl groups, which support many vital biochemical processes in the body, including energy production. MSM is a naturally-occurring nutrient found in small amounts of many foods. It has anti-inflammatory and pain reducing properties, and can block pain response in nerve fibers. MSM can also reduce scar tissue by altering the cross linking process in collagen to allow tissue repair and healing to take place.
Omega 3 - There is a strong link between Omega 3 and skin health. Omega 3 fats play a significant role in reducing inflammation on our skin and in our bodies. Omega 3 helps to replenish oils on the skin that may be lost from exposure to wind and sun causing skin dryness or flaking. There are also various skin conditions that can benefit from Omega 3 including eczema, dermatitis and psoriasis. Moreover, the detoxification properties of Omega 3 help to make the skin look brighter and more radiant.
Borage Seed Oil - Borage seed oil is one of the richest sources of GLA (Gamma-Linoleic Acid), a therapeutic Omega-6 essential fatty acid and has been studied for its benefit of dry skin, eczema and psoriasis.
Sea Buckthorn - Sea buckthorn contains palmitoleic acid, also a Omega-7 fatty acid and is rich in vitamins such as C, E and amino acids. Omega 7 is also present in human skin making Sea Buckthorn a natural choice for moisture replenishment in hair and body. Sea Buckthorn will help promote hair growth, renew dry hair, add shine and has U-V blocking properties.
Broccoli Seed Oil - While Broccoli is usually thought of as a healthy vegetable and fibrous plant, its seed contains an interesting and beneficial fatty acid. This fatty acid’s composition closely resembles silicone but is plant derived. It gives shine and gloss to dull and lifeless hair. Broccoli seed oil is becoming increasingly popular as an organic option to silicone in all natural hair care products where shine and luster is needed.
Macadamia Nut Oil - Also rich in Omegas, Macadamia nut oil is a highly nutritive and emollient oil. It closely resembles sebum, the oil our bodies and scalp naturally produce. We use Macadamia nut oil in our restorative hair care products for its compatibility with the body and restoration to hair in need of nourishment.

What’s NOT in it?
No Artificial Fragrances - We use only essential oils, the pure essence of a plant. Essential oils have been found to provide both psychological and physical benefits when applied to the skin.
No Sodium Lauryl Sulfate - Sodium Lauryl Sulfate is a harsh detergent that strips the skin's moisture barrier (which is linked to immunity and skin health) and may cause serious health problems during testing. It is also known to form nitrosamines, a potent carcinogen.
No Parabens - Parabens are chemicals, such as methyl, propyl, butyl and ethyl and can be found in 90 percent of all skin care products and cosmetics. Studies suggest they may interfere with the body's endocrine system, which is made up of glands that produce and secrete hormones. Parabens can also imitate the estrogen hormone, influencing high levels in the body, which may be linked to breast cancer.
Gluten Free - Our Vitamin E is not sourced from wheat germ but instead is sourced from soy; a consideration to our customers who are sensitive to wheat products.
Vegan - No animal ingredients in our products.
No Harmful Chemicals - We use the purest all natural and organic ingredients available. All of the ingredients are simple and recognizable.

----------


## doke

Jazz to place an order as you like me are in the uk and to get what you are using do you phone her or mail her?

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz to place an order as you like me are in the uk and to get what you are using do you phone her or mail her?


 Hey Doke the application for the prescription I do over the internet for The Medical Wellnes Center. Once and if they approve your prescription they will charge you $49 for 6 month prescription which will be forward to Susan.

I normally buy a cheap £5 calling card for USA which last me ages and I give Susan a call to double check my ingredients and make payment.

----------


## Nate23

Hey Jazz could you explain a little more in depth how you got the prescription for this? Do you need to go to the doctor? I'm really interested and this and would really like to know. Great stuff by the way.

----------


## d0072

I need done clarification.
so I purchase the prescription for $50, then I purchase the actual product. Who do I purchase it from after I get the prescription? It's it automatically forwarded?

I switched to this 15% min + aa from sine company named rapid in Canada and I take 1mg fin daily.  Been on this combo for about 3 months with no improvement. Really need help with something that can yield results.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey Jazz could you explain a little more in depth how you got the prescription for this? Do you need to go to the doctor? I'm really interested and this and would really like to know. Great stuff by the way.


 Right it's very simple but before you go ahead I can help guide you, tell me more about what your currently use and how is the current state of your hairloss.

Here's link to my other thread on how to order:

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...%21&highlight=

----------


## Jazz1

> I need done clarification.
> so I purchase the prescription for $50, then I purchase the actual product. Who do I purchase it from after I get the prescription? It's it automatically forwarded?
> 
> I switched to this 15% min + aa from sine company named rapid in Canada and I take 1mg fin daily.  Been on this combo for about 3 months with no improvement. Really need help with something that can yield results.


 Right I'm confused you already bought the prescription? What ingredients have you added in the lotion mixture? The reason I say this is if you went for the 15% minoxidil it's worth adding all the additives as its all the same price when adding all the additives. Again these need to be filled in correct on the prescription form!

The additives I use are:

15% minoxidil
0.1% finesteride
5% azelaic acid
0.25% progesterone
0.025% tretinoin 
0.1% hydcortisone.

So tell me what you have filled in with The Medical Wellnes Center? Once you have payed for your prescription it will be sent to Susan at Murray Avenue and than they should contact you to take payment for the formulated lotions. 

Give me your details via email so I can ask them for you if they have received your prescription and allow them to contact you etc, here's my email jass897@hotmail.com

----------


## d0072

Ive never bought a prescription nor the products you offer. 
I am saying, I currently take fin 1mg and have some minox from this company called Rapid. I bought it at *******.com.  But it doesnt seem to do much.
I want to try the product you are offering.  I want whatever dose of the ingredients yields optimal results.  However, I don't know how this works, can you guide me through the process?

----------


## Jazz1

> Ive never bought a prescription nor the products you offer. 
> I am saying, I currently take fin 1mg and have some minox from this company called Rapid. I bought it at *******.com.  But it doesnt seem to do much.
> I want to try the product you are offering.  I want whatever dose of the ingredients yields optimal results.  However, I don't know how this works, can you guide me through the process?


 
Right first let me make things clear I do not sell or offer these products they are sold via Susan who owns Murray Avenue compounding pharmacy. The ******* stuff you have bought is probably some random guy making them himself hence why most people fail to see results on these cheap 15% minoxidil. This new ******* formula is making money through old ******* name, it's not the same stuff so don't be fooled! When I bought Polaris 15% the stuff was SHIT, very gritty and I saw no results.

I use the new compound pharmacy now since Dr Klein passed away, before Dr Klein I had tried the original ******* by Dr Richard Lee but he was shut down. Anyways if you want a topical effective mixture than I would go by adding the following;

1. Regenepure Dr and Ny shampoo, especially the Dr version!
2. The compound mixture i use and most others who are now seeing results;

15% minoxidil
0.1% finesteride
5% azelaic acid
0.25% progesterone 
0.025% tretinoin
0.1% hydrocortisone 

Which country are you from? So I can try guiding how and if they ship to your country etc.

----------


## Jazz1

This is one product I have been dying to try and add to my regime, I have been constantly researching and before Dr Klein passed away I think he was going to do trials on topical Melatonin.

Anyways good news after several emails begging Susan to formulate this for the hairloss community she was convinced by the studies to add his on her wesbite for us guys  :Smile: .

We now have an option to BUY topical Melatonin, so for anyone interested here are the details I will deffinatly be ordering this next month when my funds are better  :Smile: .

http://www.murrayavenuerx.com/hair.html

Studies;


http://193.175.223.222/media/custom/1595_3456_3.PDF


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/23766606/

http://www.pubfacts.com/detail/23766...netic-alopecia.


Int J Trichology. 2012 Oct;4(4):236-45. doi: 10.4103/0974-7753.111199. 
Topical melatonin for treatment of androgenetic alopecia. 
Fischer TW, Trüeb RM, Hänggi G, Innocenti M, Elsner P. 
Source 
Department for Dermatology, Allergology and Venereology, University of Lübeck, Lübeck, Germany. 
Abstract 
BACKGROUND: 
In the search for alternative agents to oral finasteride and topical minoxidil for the treatment of androgenetic alopecia (AGA), melatonin, a potent antioxidant and growth modulator, was identified as a promising candidate based on in vitro and in vivo studies. 
MATERIALS AND METHODS: 
One pharmacodynamic study on topical application of melatonin and four clinical pre-post studies were performed in patients with androgenetic alopecia or general hair loss and evaluated by standardised questionnaires, TrichoScan, 60-second hair count test and hair pull test. 
RESULTS: 
FIVE CLINICAL STUDIES SHOWED POSITIVE EFFECTS OF A TOPICAL MELATONIN SOLUTION IN THE TREATMENT OF AGA IN MEN AND WOMEN WHILE SHOWING GOOD TOLERABILITY: (1) Pharmacodynamics under once-daily topical application in the evening showed no significant influence on endogenous serum melatonin levels. (2) An observational study involving 30 men and women showed a significant reduction in the degree of severity of alopecia after 30 and 90 days (P < 0.001) based on questionnaires completed by investigators and patients. (3) Using a digital software-supported epiluminescence technique (TrichoScan) in 35 men with AGA, after 3 and 6 months in 54.8% to 58.1% of the patients a significant increase of hair density of 29% and 41%, respectively was measured (M0: 123/cm(2); M3: 159/cm(2); M6: 173/cm(2) (P < 0,001). (4) In 60 men and women with hair loss, a significant reduction in hair loss was observed in women, while hair loss in men remained constant (P < 0.001). (5) In a large, 3-month, multi-center study with more than 1800 volunteers at 200 centers, the percentage of patients with a 2- to 3-fold positive hair-pull test decreased from 61.6% to 7.8%, while the percentage of patients with a negative hair-pull test increased from 12.2.% to 61.5% (P < 0.001). In addition, a decrease in seborrhea and seborrheic dermatitis of the scalp was observed. 
CONCLUSIONS: 
Since safety and tolerability in all of the studies was good, the topical application of a cosmetic melatonin solution can be considered as a treatment option in androgenetic alopecia.

----------


## warner8

what about the melatonin being absorbed systemically? that is a safety concern. Elevated melatonin levels above the norm might not be safe.





> This is one product I have been dying to try and add to my regime, I have been constantly researching and before Dr Klein passed away I think he was going to do trials on topical Melatonin.
> 
> Anyways good news after several emails begging Susan to formulate this for the hairloss community she was convinced by the studies to add his on her wesbite for us guys .
> 
> We now have an option to BUY topical Melatonin, so for anyone interested here are the details I will deffinatly be ordering this next month when my funds are better .
> 
> http://www.murrayavenuerx.com/hair.html
> 
> Studies;
> ...

----------


## Jazz1

Totally safe as you can buy over the counter Melatonin for internal use  :Smile: .

----------


## Jazz1

Susan hairloss FAQ

https://dub124.afx.ms/att/GetAttachm...a5e&oneredir=1



1. What is the consistency of lotion vs. cream?
Lotion is pourable, and cream is more thick. Over time, a lotion could thin down in which we reccommend shaking the bottle with each use. Cream, however, maintains consistency - it does not thin down over time.
2. How often is it applied?
Daily - NOT twice a day
3. How many sprays = 1 ml?
6 sprays
Remember: No Minoxidil over 5% solution due to limited solubility. We do NOT reccommend using both Oral Finasteride and Topical Finasteride together to limit side effects.
How to use other adjunct hair products with Minoxidil Treatments
Melatonin - Apply to the hairline and temples (thickening of hair enhances, growth phase of hair)
Alternate Antioxidant product Acetyl-Glutathione/Biotin 3% and Melatonin 0.1% topical
A-G/Biotin 3%, Vitamin C Serum 20%, or Melatonin 0.1%
-PM at bedtime - First apply one of the above pre-treatments to scalp areas on dry hair around the temples and hairline. Rub in well, wait 5 minutes, then apply Minoxidil treatment
- In the AM, shower, then apply Progesterone Leave-In Treatment three times a week for 10-15 minutes. Wash with Stimulating Shampoo and Conditioner.

----------


## Furious

Hey guyes! I would like to add the dr kleins to my regume. Is ite the same as the Melatonin mentioned above, or do I have to put all the ingridents together my self?

----------


## d0072

> Right first let me make things clear I do not sell or offer these products they are sold via Susan who owns Murray Avenue compounding pharmacy. The ******* stuff you have bought is probably some random guy making them himself hence why most people fail to see results on these cheap 15% minoxidil. This new ******* formula is making money through old ******* name, it's not the same stuff so don't be fooled! When I bought Polaris 15% the stuff was SHIT, very gritty and I saw no results.
> 
> I use the new compound pharmacy now since Dr Klein passed away, before Dr Klein I had tried the original ******* by Dr Richard Lee but he was shut down. Anyways if you want a topical effective mixture than I would go by adding the following;
> 
> 1. Regenepure Dr and Ny shampoo, especially the Dr version!
> 2. The compound mixture i use and most others who are now seeing results;
> 
> 15% minoxidil
> 0.1% finesteride
> ...


 Understood. But listen, I simply would like to know how to get a hold of these products, like what is the procedure here?  I have to buy a prescription, then forward the prescription to the dr.klein company?? That is what i would like some clarity on. Can you instruct me on how to buy this.  The ******* stuff, as you said, does not work and is very gritty.

----------


## warner8

You will get the compounded minox from Murray Avenue Apothecary in Pittsburgh PA, google them, and get their number and call them, they will be able to give you instructions on how this process all works, ask for Tonya or Susan.






> Understood. But listen, I simply would like to know how to get a hold of these products, like what is the procedure here?  I have to buy a prescription, then forward the prescription to the dr.klein company?? That is what i would like some clarity on. Can you instruct me on how to buy this.  The ******* stuff, as you said, does not work and is very gritty.

----------


## Jazz1

> Understood. But listen, I simply would like to know how to get a hold of these products, like what is the procedure here?  I have to buy a prescription, then forward the prescription to the dr.klein company?? That is what i would like some clarity on. Can you instruct me on how to buy this.  The ******* stuff, as you said, does not work and is very gritty.


 
Where are you from? What's your current regime? So I can help guide you.

----------


## Jazz1

Murray Avenue Apothecary*

Hey Guys Susan asked me to post this out, this is a summer special for NEW clients who would like to try Susan's Minoxidol additive compound lotion/creams. They are offering $25 cash back on all NEW Client orders, plus the New/Existing clients are also eligible for 10% discount if 3 bottles are purchased in one go, this would be 10% of on the total price.

----------


## Furious

To bad they dont ship anything to Norway. Was so sad when I heared it :Frown:

----------


## warner8

not even a 10% discount for the regulars for one bottle, one bottle is $90.....




> Murray Avenue Apothecary*
> 
> Hey Guys Susan asked me to post this out, this is a summer special for NEW clients who would like to try Susan's Minoxidol additive compound lotion/creams. They are offering $25 cash back on all NEW Client orders, plus the New/Existing clients are also eligible for 10% discount if 3 bottles are purchased in one go, this would be 10% of on the total price.

----------


## Jazz1

> To bad they dont ship anything to Norway. Was so sad when I heared it


 I will ask again tonight for you.

----------


## Jazz1

> not even a 10% discount for the regulars for one bottle, one bottle is $90.....


 I tried, I'm going to phone her again tonight when I finish work, let me see what I can do for you  :Smile: .

----------


## Furious

> I will ask again tonight for you.


 Thank you!

----------


## warner8

THANKS JAZZ, 

i need to order a new bottle, and between that and the new script i have to get, its gonna be close to $200 bucks  :Frown: 


> I tried, I'm going to phone her again tonight when I finish work, let me see what I can do for you .

----------


## Jazz1

Hey guys I have not forgot, I tried getting through to Susan twice and on both occasions she was extremely busy with Doctors.

I will have to wait until monday as they are closed on the weekend!

----------


## Jazz1

Guys I'm sorry, I tried again today and she was extremely busy, hopefully tommorow I will catch her!

----------


## Jazz1

> Thank you!


 I have emailed her now as I forgot to ask on the phone.

----------


## Jazz1

> THANKS JAZZ, 
> 
> i need to order a new bottle, and between that and the new script i have to get, its gonna be close to $200 bucks


 Hey I tired and she said no, as she clearly stated she done deals in the past for existing clients. This deal is for new clients on summer special only, but the remaining 10% discount is still available for anyone who purchase 3 bottles.

I'm sorry Dude, I tried my best  :Frown: .

----------


## Jazz1

FLORIDA PATIENTS:

Update:

Susan's MONOXIDIL formulas can be bought now by Florida patients,  plus they doing prp for hair loss 


The location is Simply Men's Health phone 561-459-5356

----------


## Furious

May I ask if this site is legit? https://secure.netsolhost.com/secure....net/remin.htm 

*They have this formula:* minoxidil 15%, tretinoine 0.025%, azelaic acid 1.5%, progesterone 0.25%,		 	 	
finasteride 0.1% + hydrocortisone 0.1%.

Less azid then Jazz1 uses, but is that a big deal?

I would love to get it from suzan, but they dosent ship to Norway.

----------


## Furious

May I ask if this site is legit? https://secure.netsolhost.com/secure....net/remin.htm 

*They have this formula:* minoxidil 15%, tretinoine 0.025%, azelaic acid 1.5%, progesterone 0.25%,		 	 	
finasteride 0.1% + hydrocortisone 0.1%.

Less azid then Jazz1 uses, but is that a big deal?

I would love to get it from suzan, but they dosent ship to Norway.

----------


## johnnyboots

Wondering if jazz has and ideas for a new product for Susan to produce .

----------


## Jazz1

Hey guys friends wedding is over so will catch up and reply later.

----------


## Jazz1

> May I ask if this site is legit? https://secure.netsolhost.com/secure....net/remin.htm 
> 
> *They have this formula:* minoxidil 15%, tretinoine 0.025%, azelaic acid 1.5%, progesterone 0.25%,		 	 	
> finasteride 0.1% + hydrocortisone 0.1%.
> 
> Less azid then Jazz1 uses, but is that a big deal?
> 
> I would love to get it from suzan, but they dosent ship to Norway.


 Hey bro that's old hairloss forum site that Dr Klein use to sell, so I doubt it's in effect now.

I wish there was a way, how are the custom laws in your country? The reason I ask Susan would still ship if your willing to take the risk on the package. I know a guy from Italy took the risk and his package arrived fine.

----------


## Jazz1

> Wondering if jazz has and ideas for a new product for Susan to produce .


 Hey bro no new ideas as I had so much on my plate since my relationship break up  :Frown: .

On the plus note I spent a lot of money with Sussan recently buying all the products, Glutathione/Melatonin/Vitamin C/shampoo the lot. I want to trial these stuff on myself and see how will they work for my vellus hairs. I will keep you guys udated once my package arrives and I will take pictures.

----------


## Furious

> Hey bro that's old hairloss forum site that Dr Klein use to sell, so I doubt it's in effect now.
> 
> I wish there was a way, how are the custom laws in your country? The reason I ask Susan would still ship if your willing to take the risk on the package. I know a guy from Italy took the risk and his package arrived fine.


 Norway will fine you if they find out you are wanking at home without applying for a permission. I ordered alot on ebay and they arrived everytime, So I will take the chance if Susan will shipp it. How do I procede?

----------


## johnnyboots

> Hey bro no new ideas as I had so much on my plate since my relationship break up .
> 
> On the plus note I spent a lot of money with Sussan recently buying all the products, Glutathione/Melatonin/Vitamin C/shampoo the lot. I want to trial these stuff on myself and see how will they work for my vellus hairs. I will keep you guys udated once my package arrives and I will take pictures.


 Thanks Jazz on all of her stuff hair better.i thought maybe she could make a pg2 blocker

----------


## TubZy

> Thanks Jazz on all of her stuff hair better.i thought maybe she could make a pg2 blocker


 Yeah if susan made a pg2 blocker that would be interesting.  I would be willing to trial as well.

----------


## warner8

Hi jazz, hoping i could get some help.

I recently switched to a higher concentration compounded minox from Susan. I was using a 12% solution, and now using a  15% with the new addition of progestorone. 

my old regimen  was just the 12% minox, AA, Hydrocortisone, and tretonin from Susan, plus generic fin from Cosctco 1 mg per day every day. been using susans minx since march of this year. been on fin for over a year now.

About 3 weeks ago I began using the 15% minox and progesterone and I just noticed this weekend that I have shed a lot of frontal hairs. Now i cant distinguish is this is because of the new formula, and a shed  or just my balding just progressing. its really depressing to see it thin out so much, and wonder if its shed and will bounce back, or if those hairs are just gone for good now. any advice?

----------


## Mrjake

The truth is that hair falling out in men is more common than hair falling out in women. This condition is known as male pattern baldness, but it is also referred to as androgenetic alopecia. It develops at particular age in men and for about 15 to 25 years, men go bald, but sometimes baldness appear for less than five years. Some men want to try treating this condition, others do not. This article discuss about causes and treatments of hair loss in men, in other words, male pattern baldness, both natural and medical treatments. http://myhairfall.com/2015/07/16/hai...uses-remedies/

----------


## Jazz1

> Norway will fine you if they find out you are wanking at home without applying for a permission. I ordered alot on ebay and they arrived everytime, So I will take the chance if Susan will shipp it. How do I procede?


 
Ok leave it with my I'm going to phone her tommorow to  confirm, than I can help you, what you want to try 15% with additives?

----------


## Jazz1

> Thanks Jazz on all of her stuff hair better.i thought maybe she could make a pg2 blocker


 How's it been, tell me exactly what your using as I'm excited to trial these new stuff I helped recommend to her. The PDG2 sounds good, but are these drugs widely available or only through lab research?

----------


## Jazz1

> Yeah if susan made a pg2 blocker that would be interesting.  I would be willing to trial as well.


 No harm in asking but I need to know what drugs are used? If they are commonly used today or they only lab research drugs?

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi jazz, hoping i could get some help.
> 
> I recently switched to a higher concentration compounded minox from Susan. I was using a 12% solution, and now using a  15% with the new addition of progestorone. 
> 
> my old regimen  was just the 12% minox, AA, Hydrocortisone, and tretonin from Susan, plus generic fin from Cosctco 1 mg per day every day. been using susans minx since march of this year. been on fin for over a year now.
> 
> About 3 weeks ago I began using the 15% minox and progesterone and I just noticed this weekend that I have shed a lot of frontal hairs. Now i cant distinguish is this is because of the new formula, and a shed  or just my balding just progressing. its really depressing to see it thin out so much, and wonder if its shed and will bounce back, or if those hairs are just gone for good now. any advice?


 Right this sounds like a shed from the higher 15% as the same happened to Aaron he went from Susan's 5% to 7.5% and lost his hair. They are now coming back after the whole cycle process.

What made you go for 15%?, I would personally ride it out now as the shed has happened unless you want to switch back to 12.5%?

Also what's your full exact regime? How was your hair doing prior to switching over to 15%? You also switched finesteride brand recently right? But to me this shed is 100% from the 12.5% to 15% as this happened to Aaron we talk regular and now his is growing back after few months.

----------


## warner8

full regimen now is 

generic fin, 1m g every day
Susan Compounded minox (AA, Tretonin, Hydrcocortisone, proestorine, 15% minox) once daily

thats it.

I am thinking of trying Lipogaine as well




> Right this sounds like a shed from the higher 15% as the same happened to Aaron he went from Susan's 5% to 7.5% and lost his hair. They are now coming back after the whole cycle process.
> 
> What made you go for 15%?, I would personally ride it out now as the shed has happened unless you want to switch back to 12.5%?
> 
> Also what's your full exact regime? How was your hair doing prior to switching over to 15%? You also switched finesteride brand recently right? But to me this shed is 100% from the 12.5% to 15% as this happened to Aaron we talk regular and now his is growing back after few months.

----------


## Eire1980

Mate did you get this yet?..I wanted to order melatonin but it's not legal in Ireland so I opted out..thought that was the same in the UK.

----------


## TubZy

My melatonin is shipping out tomorrow along with the rest of my lotions.  I'm kind of excited to try out the melatonin bc my sleep could use the benefit as well as hair.  Jazz has have me some great recommendatioans! I want to try out the acetyl glutathione and vitamin c but have so many topicals right now I'm not sure when I would apply them.  I'm going to test out the melatonin first along with my usual regime.

----------


## Jazz1

> full regimen now is 
> 
> generic fin, 1m g every day
> Susan Compounded minox (AA, Tretonin, Hydrcocortisone, proestorine, 15% minox) once daily
> 
> thats it.
> 
> I am thinking of trying Lipogaine as well


 
If I recall you did switch to generic FIN not long ago right? Also to add the switch from 12.5% to 15% can cause another shed, Aaron hair has started to grow back now he sent me pictures via Watts App today.

What I'm trying to determine is if you experienced the MPB itch prior to any treatments? If yes are you experiencing this nasty itch again whilst losing density? I would not panick as to me it seems the switch from 12.5% to 15%, which will grow back in the coming months, you need to ride it out, or get some hair fibers to temporarily cover the thinning.

----------


## Jazz1

> Mate did you get this yet?..I wanted to order melatonin but it's not legal in Ireland so I opted out..thought that was the same in the UK.


 You only looking to buy melatonin? Did you phone Susan? As Melatonin is widely available in the UK so I do not get why it would not be legal. Where are you trying to buy this from Susan?

----------


## warner8

yes i did get the itch while I was waiting to get the new formula from susan.
been on generic fin since this march, although the pharmacist at costco did switch manufacturers. 
started the new generic fin, and the new susan minox around the same time. no more itching since i started.

funny, when my hair was really thinning over the past 2 years i never experienced the itch. I've only experienced it twice since this year when I was temporary off meds (minox or fin) waiting for new prescriptions to come in/pick up

any thoughts on a brand of minox  to use in the day, while i use susans formula at night. i was thinking of trying lipogaine. do you think its crap, or has some merit?




> If I recall you did switch to generic FIN not long ago right? Also to add the switch from 12.5% to 15% can cause another shed, Aaron hair has started to grow back now he sent me pictures via Watts App today.
> 
> What I'm trying to determine is if you experienced the MPB itch prior to any treatments? If yes are you experiencing this nasty itch again whilst losing density? I would not panick as to me it seems the switch from 12.5% to 15%, which will grow back in the coming months, you need to ride it out, or get some hair fibers to temporarily cover the thinning.

----------


## Furious

> Ok leave it with my I'm going to phone her tommorow to  confirm, than I can help you, what you want to try 15% with additives?


 Yes!

----------


## Parsia

I have been on lipogaine and get very good regrowth on crown and slight result on my frontal , I have started susan lotion from 24th july , I would give it 4 months and updated you guys if I get any more regrowth or not.

----------


## Jazz1

> Yes!


 Hey I will call tommorow as I got late in from work, leave it with me il find out everything tommorow, I'm sure it will be ok.

----------


## Jazz1

> yes i did get the itch while I was waiting to get the new formula from susan.
> been on generic fin since this march, although the pharmacist at costco did switch manufacturers. 
> started the new generic fin, and the new susan minox around the same time. no more itching since i started.
> 
> funny, when my hair was really thinning over the past 2 years i never experienced the itch. I've only experienced it twice since this year when I was temporary off meds (minox or fin) waiting for new prescriptions to come in/pick up
> 
> any thoughts on a brand of minox  to use in the day, while i use susans formula at night. i was thinking of trying lipogaine. do you think its crap, or has some merit?


 Ok this sounds much more positive! So long as the itch has subsided I would carry on and stick to one Brand now! Also stick to the 15%, your best bet is to ride it out for the next 6 months. 

Im 50/50 on lipogaine, I have used it and the stuff accelerated my MPB, where as most others have experienced good results. Me personally I use brand Regiane foam, but my friend uses Kirkland foam and that works the same. 

My one advice now is please stick to one brand products, as the last thing you need when getting results is switching brands to be going downhill.

----------


## warner8

when you say stick to one brand, you mean just stick to Susans formula, or susans formula and one brand one over the counter minox?
equate/wallmart brand liquid minox worked for me many years ago, but it stopped working as my mpb progressed. i find that even while on fin, it didnt go back to working. just trying to think what other route i can take apart from susans mix, and fin.





> Ok this sounds much more positive! So long as the itch has subsided I would carry on and stick to one Brand now! Also stick to the 15%, your best bet is to ride it out for the next 6 months. 
> 
> Im 50/50 on lipogaine, I have used it and the stuff accelerated my MPB, where as most others have experienced good results. Me personally I use brand Regiane foam, but my friend uses Kirkland foam and that works the same. 
> 
> My one advice now is please stick to one brand products, as the last thing you need when getting results is switching brands to be going downhill.

----------


## warner8

also jazz, whats your thoughts on the leave in progesterone treatment that susan offers on her website?

----------


## Jazz1

> Yes!


 Right I spoke to Susan today and they did check in stating Norway is strict even on cosmetics?

She is willing to ship to your country on the conditoion you accept responsibility if the package gets destroyed?

----------


## Jazz1

> I have been on lipogaine and get very good regrowth on crown and slight result on my frontal , I have started susan lotion from 24th july , I would give it 4 months and updated you guys if I get any more regrowth or not.


 Positive bro il pray you get more results.

----------


## Jazz1

> when you say stick to one brand, you mean just stick to Susans formula, or susans formula and one brand one over the counter minox?
> equate/wallmart brand liquid minox worked for me many years ago, but it stopped working as my mpb progressed. i find that even while on fin, it didnt go back to working. just trying to think what other route i can take apart from susans mix, and fin.


 What I mean by one brand is do not be switching finesteride brand once you start.

To help get maximum results I would go with:

Susan's mixture 15%,
Finesteride,
Choose any 5% minoxidol well known brand, i would go with foam,
Good Derma roller, 1/1.5mm needle,
Good Ketaconazole shampoo like Regenepure DR 3 times per week.

Stick to the above and see how you go for minimum 8 months, if hair gets better than I can suggest 3 more things to push for more regrowth.

What's your diet like?

----------


## Jazz1

> also jazz, whats your thoughts on the leave in progesterone treatment that susan offers on her website?


 I can not comment yet as I just placed a massive order for everything, I'm trialling all the products she currently sells ontop of the 15% additive mixture I'm using.

I will keep you updated and il be taking pictures as I want to see if I can turn some vellus hairs terminal around the hairline.

----------


## warner8

can you suggest the 3 other things from now. I'm getting a bit depressed about my state of hairless at the moment. 




> What I mean by one brand is do not be switching finesteride brand once you start.
> 
> To help get maximum results I would go with:
> 
> Susan's mixture 15%,
> Finesteride,
> Choose any 5% minoxidol well known brand, i would go with foam,
> Good Derma roller, 1/1.5mm needle,
> Good Ketaconazole shampoo like Regenepure DR 3 times per week.
> ...

----------


## Jazz1

> can you suggest the 3 other things from now. I'm getting a bit depressed about my state of hairless at the moment.


 First please CHILL, your dreaded MPB itch is gone right?

Your currently using;

Finesteride
Susan's 15%
Ketaconazole shampoo?

----------


## warner8

it is gone. just susans 15% minox mix with everything, and generic fin 1mg every day. i don't use a ketoconazole shampoo but will start to incorporate it. 




> First please CHILL, your dreaded MPB itch is gone right?
> 
> Your currently using;
> 
> Finesteride
> Susan's 15%
> Ketaconazole shampoo?

----------


## Jazz1

> it is gone. just susans 15% minox mix with everything, and generic fin 1mg every day. i don't use a ketoconazole shampoo but will start to incorporate it.


 You want me to suggest a full on regime for you to help maximise your hairloss? Not too expensive and please do not Panick your going through a shed! Mark my words you will be looking back at my words and smiling.

I'm going sleep now so will reply tommorow as I need to be up early for work.

----------


## warner8

yes please. i would really appreciate it.




> You want me to suggest a full on regime for you to help maximise your hairloss? Not too expensive and please do not Panick your going through a shed! Mark my words you will be looking back at my words and smiling.
> 
> I'm going sleep now so will reply tommorow as I need to be up early for work.

----------


## Furious

> Right I spoke to Susan today and they did check in stating Norway is strict even on cosmetics?
> 
> She is willing to ship to your country on the conditoion you accept responsibility if the package gets destroyed?


 Its not strict on cosmetics. I have even bought dermal-fillers online. I do accept the responsibility if it get destroyed.

----------


## Eire1980

I'm using susans lotions..how long after I apply can i put grooming products in my hair..thanks

----------


## Jazz1

> yes please. i would really appreciate it.


 Where you from again? You have watts app messenger? Easier to talk direct.

----------


## Jazz1

> Its not strict on cosmetics. I have even bought dermal-fillers online. I do accept the responsibility if it get destroyed.


 Ok cool you want me to help you order the lotions? Or you know how as everything is explained in first page? Also to add you want to use the same as mine 15% with additives?

What's your current full regime?

----------


## Jazz1

> I'm using susans lotions..how long after I apply can i put grooming products in my hair..thanks


 Usually an hour, but half hour should be enough time to allow the lotion to absorb, how's your hairloss now?

----------


## warner8

I'm from nyc,  i will email you my # 




> Where you from again? You have watts app messenger? Easier to talk direct.

----------


## Jazz1

> I'm from nyc,  i will email you my #


 Ok il check later as I'm on funny shift these next 3 days at work.

----------


## Furious

> Ok cool you want me to help you order the lotions? Or you know how as everything is explained in first page? Also to add you want to use the same as mine 15% with additives?
> 
> What's your current full regime?


 I can prolly read up on how to order it if she ships it to norway. I use 1,25 fin and 5% minox. Maybe 15% is abitt much? yes i want 7-15 % minox with the rest you all use.

----------


## Jazz1

> I can prolly read up on how to order it if she ships it to norway. I use 1,25 fin and 5% minox. Maybe 15% is abitt much? yes i want 7-15 % minox with the rest you all use.


 I would go full whack if your aiming for regrowth, plus add all the additives including Hydocortisone.

So:
15% Minoxidol
0.1% Finesteride
5% Azelaic acid
0.25% Progesterone
0.025% Tretinoin
0.1% Hydocortisone 

Once you submit the prescription form and payed let me know so I can make sure Susan fills out your order to process on the condition you accept liability.

----------


## Crater

Hi jazz, can Susan do customized formulation? I would like to remove tretinoin progesterone and hydrocortisone from the formula.

----------


## doke

Hi jazz and all i know your trying to help people here but is there any proof susans products work? and even Dr Klines if they did every one would be getting on them unless some cannot afford to that is.
As is any other products minoxidil has some success and mixed with other ingredience we are all at a loss to what does and does not work, take ru many say it works and yet even though i have used it there is some proof if its legit it may help with minox.
We really need to find out first what cat your hairloss is if its shiny bald all over as many here maybe then is it too late for any treatments involving minox?
What we really need is the cure for this disease as many of us may still have in the shiny areas very tiny hairs which i can see close up under certain light which may still be able to regenerate with the right product which maybe some topical stem cell treatment or stemoxydine which was supposed to do this.
There mustbe people like me and joe from staton island that are totally confused over the many years we have been looking for that product that really works in mpb.

----------


## Jazz1

Hey I will reply tommorow as I need to wake up for early shift.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi jazz and all i know your trying to help people here but is there any proof susans products work? and even Dr Klines if they did every one would be getting on them unless some cannot afford to that is.
> As is any other products minoxidil has some success and mixed with other ingredience we are all at a loss to what does and does not work, take ru many say it works and yet even though i have used it there is some proof if its legit it may help with minox.
> We really need to find out first what cat your hairloss is if its shiny bald all over as many here maybe then is it too late for any treatments involving minox?
> What we really need is the cure for this disease as many of us may still have in the shiny areas very tiny hairs which i can see close up under certain light which may still be able to regenerate with the right product which maybe some topical stem cell treatment or stemoxydine which was supposed to do this.
> There mustbe people like me and joe from staton island that are totally confused over the many years we have been looking for that product that really works in mpb.


 How is the current state of your hairloss? Susans product has worked as people have sent me pictures  via watts app so far positive words and works the same as Dr Kleins old formula.

I wish I had a CURE for this nasty disease, i am currently trailing some products I bought from Susan as I want a cure myself, maybe one day I will stumble across something and give this cure I find to everyone for free.

----------


## doke

Hi Jazz many thanks for your reply im glad something is helping, although im not keen on minox anymore and after using the igrow you may know i got the theradome LH80 and its my 60 treatment. And i can say it does help although no miracle im using with the reds kitchin sink natural lite topical which is nice to use and have only just started that.
As a reply to another poster on here i can vouch that the theradome is very good and im not going to stop using so as said being on the 60 treatment and finding now very tiny white hairs appearing after all this time its been slow but i am nw4 and been balding over many years i am excited.

----------


## thechamp

> Hi Jazz many thanks for your reply im glad something is helping, although im not keen on minox anymore and after using the igrow you may know i got the theradome LH80 and its my 60 treatment. And i can say it does help although no miracle im using with the reds kitchin sink natural lite topical which is nice to use and have only just started that.
> As a reply to another poster on here i can vouch that the theradome is very good and im not going to stop using so as said being on the 60 treatment and finding now very tiny white hairs appearing after all this time its been slow but i am nw4 and been balding over many years i am excited.


 So doke you think I should ditch the igrow it's still working , and get the thermodome did you shed  with it

----------


## doke

Hi Jazz no i had no shed with it infact any shedding stopped after the first week but i have heard people say they shed with it which with mpb thats what happens with or without the lasers.
Should you stop the igrow well i do not know if you are getting any results with it? and i only got the theradome because i sold my igrow on ebay to put towards the igrow as it did help but wanted to to try more lasers and i do think leds do nothing for mpb.
And also got my theradome new for £595 from ebay seller who by the way is in uk and sells hllc minoxidil with natural dht inhibitor he gave me a free 90ml RE-STIM as well.
When i read that the thradome was similar to the clinic lasers in strength which you know cost a lot i thought i must try it.
And as said im so happy with mine i will keep on using.

----------


## thechamp

> Hi Jazz no i had no shed with it infact any shedding stopped after the first week but i have heard people say they shed with it which with mpb thats what happens with or without the lasers.
> Should you stop the igrow well i do not know if you are getting any results with it? and i only got the theradome because i sold my igrow on ebay to put towards the igrow as it did help but wanted to to try more lasers and i do think leds do nothing for mpb.
> And also got my theradome new for £595 from ebay seller who by the way is in uk and sells hllc minoxidil with natural dht inhibitor he gave me a free 90ml RE-STIM as well.
> When i read that the thradome was similar to the clinic lasers in strength which you know cost a lot i thought i must try it.
> And as said im so happy with mine i will keep on using.


 It's only 895 on the website You paid 1200 australian dollars ?

----------


## Jazz1

Hey I will reply tommorow, more free time from this bloody shift work  :Frown:

----------


## doke

> It's only 895 on the website You paid 1200 australian dollars ?


 The normal price in the uk is £649 pounds?

----------


## Tarikko

Hey guys,

I am now on Susan's formula, thanks to brother Jazz... I started just yesterday and my expectations are high.

I wished to thank you again and this time on the forums Jazz... I will keep you posted through Whatsapp as usual.

BTW bro, about these new products.. Vitamin C and E, Biotin, Melanin.. Do you recommend those? and do they need to be purchased separately or can we have it incorporated in the lotion that she offers?

----------


## warner8

I've used her  melatonin and the glut + biotin. hmmmm when the bottles finished, i didn't re-order. i think they can compliment a regimen, but i think more powerful dht blockers like fin/progesterone, and proven growers like minox should be the bread and butter. myself, I'm going to use oils (basically Herbalizers recipe) as my compliment. I'm also on susans formula as well.  


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am now on Susan's formula, thanks to brother Jazz... I started just yesterday and my expectations are high.
> 
> I wished to thank you again and this time on the forums Jazz... I will keep you posted through Whatsapp as usual.
> 
> BTW bro, about these new products.. Vitamin C and E, Biotin, Melanin.. Do you recommend those? and do they need to be purchased separately or can we have it incorporated in the lotion that she offers?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hey guys,
> 
> I am now on Susan's formula, thanks to brother Jazz... I started just yesterday and my expectations are high.
> 
> I wished to thank you again and this time on the forums Jazz... I will keep you posted through Whatsapp as usual.
> 
> BTW bro, about these new products.. Vitamin C and E, Biotin, Melanin.. Do you recommend those? and do they need to be purchased separately or can we have it incorporated in the lotion that she offers?


 I´m getting my much needed vitamins, minerals without supplements, and this is a nice explanation why supplements docent work as stated.
http://drbenkim.com/articles-vitamins.html

----------


## thechamp

> Hi Jazz no i had no shed with it infact any shedding stopped after the first week but i have heard people say they shed with it which with mpb thats what happens with or without the lasers.
> Should you stop the igrow well i do not know if you are getting any results with it? and i only got the theradome because i sold my igrow on ebay to put towards the igrow as it did help but wanted to to try more lasers and i do think leds do nothing for mpb.
> And also got my theradome new for £595 from ebay seller who by the way is in uk and sells hllc minoxidil with natural dht inhibitor he gave me a free 90ml RE-STIM as well.
> When i read that the thradome was similar to the clinic lasers in strength which you know cost a lot i thought i must try it.
> And as said im so happy with mine i will keep on using.


 Does the thermodome cover the side of the head ?

----------


## Eire1980

> Usually an hour, but half hour should be enough time to allow the lotion to absorb, how's your hairloss now?


 Hey Jazz..hope your keeping well...I'm on susans lotions about 5 or 6 weeks..0.05 fin plus minoxidil and a few other you suggested....thing is I feel like my crown is getting worse...is this to be expected initially?...appreciate the feedback..cheers

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey Jazz..hope your keeping well...I'm on susans lotions about 5 or 6 weeks..0.05 fin plus minoxidil and a few other you suggested....thing is I feel like my crown is getting worse...is this to be expected initially?...appreciate the feedback..cheers


 
Right tell me exactly what you are using full regime and also what you have added in Susan's lotion? 

What was you using prior to Susan's mixtures etc?

The reason I ask is I need to determine your regime before hand, as shedding is normally expected on minoxidol so do not panick. I also want to maximise the shedding phase but I need to know the above what you was using prior to Susan's mixture.

----------


## warner8

Hi Jazz, I wanted to  know if their was a benefit to using Susans topical fin. do you alternate between it, and oral fin, or just the topical fin exclusively.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi Jazz, I wanted to  know if their was a benefit to using Susans topical fin. do you alternate between it, and oral fin, or just the topical fin exclusively.


 Hey il explain tonight, I'm just going work now.

----------


## Eire1980

> Right tell me exactly what you are using full regime and also what you have added in Susan's lotion? 
> 
> What was you using prior to Susan's mixtures etc?
> 
> The reason I ask is I need to determine your regime before hand, as shedding is normally expected on minoxidol so do not panick. I also want to maximise the shedding phase but I need to know the above what you was using prior to Susan's mixture.


 Hey thanks for the quick reply.
I was using polaris 7.5 minox with regenepure and niz every few days.

At the minute I'm using susans,regenepure and niz...I'm just thinking that it looks worse at the crown and temples.
Susan's formula is
Minox 12.5
AA 5%
Fin 0.05
RA .025%
HC 0.1%
Prog 0.25%

Cheers

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey thanks for the quick reply.
> I was using polaris 7.5 minox with regenepure and niz every few days.
> 
> At the minute I'm using susans,regenepure and niz...I'm just thinking that it looks worse at the crown and temples.
> Susan's formula is
> Minox 12.5
> AA 5%
> Fin 0.05
> RA .025%
> ...


 What was the ingredients in polaris 7.5% just plain minoxidil and did you stop this when you switched to Susans mixture? I would get some Kirkland minoxidil foam or Regaine foam to add with your regime. 

Prior to using Susan's mixture was your hairloss accelerating? Or stable? My best bet is your probabaly going through a shed from 7.5% to 12.5%, so i would relax as this should grow back, but adding 5% ontop, opposite time frame from Susan's mixture should work.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi Jazz, I wanted to  know if their was a benefit to using Susans topical fin. do you alternate between it, and oral fin, or just the topical fin exclusively.


 Hey bro I use oral Propecia every other day 1mg, plus I use Susan's mixture with 0.1% daily. I have been doing this method for 2 years now, as I was initialy on Dr Kleins formula until he passed away.

How is your hairloss now?

----------


## warner8

any benefit from it?

been on the susan 15% minox mix with everything but the fin now since july 6th of this year. Had some frontal shedding and right temple shedding. Started using the regenepure DR, as well the divine herbal oils. I am still waiting on the derma roller which arrives this week.


questions about the derma roller.

1) do i dermaroll everyday then apply on susans formula.
2) I've been using the regenepure dr 2 -3 times a week left on the scalp for 15 min, then washed out. is this the right way to use it?
3) should i incorporate the topical fin in my regimen. currently taking 1 mg generic fin ED.[
4) I've noticed i didnt get a peel since using susans formula for over a month now. I'm beginning to wonder if they left out the retina A. i definitely peeled on my previous bottle with Retin a in the mix. Should i email land ask?

QUOTE=Jazz1;217046]Hey bro I use oral Propecia every other day 1mg, plus I use Susan's mixture with 0.1% daily. I have been doing this method for 2 years now, as I was initialy on Dr Kleins formula until he passed away.

How is your hairloss now?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Jazz1

Hey I will reply later when I finish work, quick question you can reply in the meantime any regrowth since the shedding?

----------


## Eire1980

> What was the ingredients in polaris 7.5% just plain minoxidil and did you stop this when you switched to Susans mixture? I would get some Kirkland minoxidil foam or Regaine foam to add with your regime. 
> 
> Prior to using Susan's mixture was your hairloss accelerating? Or stable? My best bet is your probabaly going through a shed from 7.5% to 12.5%, so i would relax as this should grow back, but adding 5% ontop, opposite time frame from Susan's mixture should work.


 Hey Jazz - thanks for taking the time to reply. Polaris was just minox with AA.
Is it not dangerous to use additional minox?..also my nipples have gone really sensative, burning sensation..I thought it was irritation from running top but it's lasting days..not sure whether to ditch this..cheers

----------


## warner8

No, no regrowth. just a lot of frontal loss, and temple loss at this point 2 months into going from 12% minox to the 15%




> Hey I will reply later when I finish work, quick question you can reply in the meantime any regrowth since the shedding?

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey Jazz - thanks for taking the time to reply. Polaris was just minox with AA.
> Is it not dangerous to use additional minox?..also my nipples have gone really sensative, burning sensation..I thought it was irritation from running top but it's lasting days..not sure whether to ditch this..cheers


 I can not speak much about polaris as I never used their products, although you switched from the lower % minoxidol to higher strenght indicates the reason for another shed.

I would ride it out, also another question why do you not use 1mg finesteride internally?

----------


## Jazz1

> No, no regrowth. just a lot of frontal loss, and temple loss at this point 2 months into going from 12% minox to the 15%


 2 months is soon, give it time as you switched to higher % the same scenario happened to Aaron from Susan's mixture he switched from 5% to 7.5% and shed crazy, eventually it grew back for him. Also to add you sticking to using one brand finesteride now? Any other products you use constantly keep it to one brand name.

I'm pretty sure we spoke and I mentioned about adding 5% regaine foam right?

----------


## warner8

I've added renegenepure dr like you recommended, 3 times a week for ten minutes and i just got the derma roller this friday. i haven't used it yet. do i use it every day before i put on susans minoxidil? mine is .5 mm sine i shave my hair. I've been using the target brand liquid 5% minox in conjunction wi susans minox. also been using a homemade oil mix of coconut oil and milk, olive oil, emu oil, castor oil and fresh coriander and green tea bags. yes, i've been using the same brand fin since july this year.

do you think i should add the topical fin into my next order from susan?






> 2 months is soon, give it time as you switched to higher % the same scenario happened to Aaron from Susan's mixture he switched from 5% to 7.5% and shed crazy, eventually it grew back for him. Also to add you sticking to using one brand finesteride now? Any other products you use constantly keep it to one brand name.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we spoke and I mentioned about adding 5% regaine foam right?

----------


## Eire1980

> I can not speak much about polaris as I never used their products, although you switched from the lower % minoxidol to higher strenght indicates the reason for another shed.
> 
> I would ride it out, also another question why do you not use 1mg finesteride internally?


 I was pretty freaked by the side effects being mentioned so I wanted to start small with a topical fin..have you tried the melotoin?..I wanted to order it as I'm a bad sleeper also...don't think it's legal without prescription here so I ditched it..thought it was the same in UK..cheers

----------


## Jazz1

> I've added renegenepure dr like you recommended, 3 times a week for ten minutes and i just got the derma roller this friday. i haven't used it yet. do i use it every day before i put on susans minoxidil? mine is .5 mm sine i shave my hair. I've been using the target brand liquid 5% minox in conjunction wi susans minox. also been using a homemade oil mix of coconut oil and milk, olive oil, emu oil, castor oil and fresh coriander and green tea bags. yes, i've been using the same brand fin since july this year.
> 
> do you think i should add the topical fin into my next order from susan?


 Hey bro yes I would also add topical FIN, how is the current state of your hairloss any signs of growth?

----------


## Jazz1

> I was pretty freaked by the side effects being mentioned so I wanted to start small with a topical fin..have you tried the melotoin?..I wanted to order it as I'm a bad sleeper also...don't think it's legal without prescription here so I ditched it..thought it was the same in UK..cheers


 Hey bro I still not made a thread I'm starting my other batch of 15% and I did order everything including melatonin so I need to start everything. 

How are your sides effects? The current state of your hairloss now?

----------


## Jazz1

Hey Guys I'm so sorry for the late reply my life has been depressing since my EX left me and I'm finding it very hard to have the motivation in helping anyone, as iv become a slight alcoholic and depressed.

I'm slowly resuming to myself in terms of helping people, as that's my passion so please bare with me if I reply late.

 I feel like this EX has cursed me in some way so I never remove her from my mind, she was not the prettiest female I dated, but deffinatly the nice personality type minus her attitude and demands!

----------


## Hicks

You're not alone.  Amazing how one female can control you so much.  Few years back I dated a girl for 4 months then she took a job in another state.  Took me a year to get over that and it was only 4 months.  It's truly a mind set. Rule 1 is to laugh with friends.  Go see funny movies. Do something you always wanted to do.

----------


## Jazz1

> You're not alone.  Amazing how one female can control you so much.  Few years back I dated a girl for 4 months then she took a job in another state.  Took me a year to get over that and it was only 4 months.  It's truly a mind set. Rule 1 is to laugh with friends.  Go see funny movies. Do something you always wanted to do.


 
Thanks for the advice, I am trying as I have good friends, good life, good job etc. I am also talking to a new girl, not that I had an issue finding girls, right now my mind set feels lost without direction.

I think I am trying to focus my mind souly on myself, the fact we will all die alone one day, I'm tying to appreciate everyday as my last. 

I appreciate your advice, and to anyone who knows me I will assure you guys il do my best in helping anyone I just need more time to heal.

----------


## warner8

no signs of growth yet. just shedding on the temples and frontal, and hairline. been on susans 15% mix since fully july 6 th so its over 2 months now. I have gotten the derma roller, and wanted to know if i should dermaroll for 15 min, once a week like the original study, or everyday before applying minox. 

i will order susans mix with fin on my next order, i still have some left in my bottle.

regimen as of now
gen fin 1 mg ED
susans mix 15% minox with everything but fin once a day
generic 5% minox lie from target at night
regenepure dr every 3 days
not sure how to start derma rolling 





> Hey bro yes I would also add topical FIN, how is the current state of your hairloss any signs of growth?

----------


## warner8

no signs of growth yet. just shedding on the temples and frontal, and hairline. been on susans 15% mix since fully july 6 th so its over 2 months now. I have gotten the derma roller, and wanted to know if i should dermaroll for 15 min, once a week like the original study, or everyday before applying minox. 

i will order susans mix with fin on my next order, i still have some left in my bottle.

regimen as of now
gen fin 1 mg ED
susans mix 15% minox with everything but fin once a day
generic 5% minox lie from target at night
regenepure dr every 3 days
not sure how to start derma rolling 





> Hey bro yes I would also add topical FIN, how is the current state of your hairloss any signs of growth?

----------


## Jazz1

> no signs of growth yet. just shedding on the temples and frontal, and hairline. been on susans 15% mix since fully july 6 th so its over 2 months now. I have gotten the derma roller, and wanted to know if i should dermaroll for 15 min, once a week like the original study, or everyday before applying minox. 
> 
> i will order susans mix with fin on my next order, i still have some left in my bottle.
> 
> regimen as of now
> gen fin 1 mg ED
> susans mix 15% minox with everything but fin once a day
> generic 5% minox lie from target at night
> regenepure dr every 3 days
> not sure how to start derma rolling


 Right you seem on the right track, one key point I suggest is stick to this regimen and same brand products!

I would derma roll EOD and once per month roll the scalp until slight bleeding. This should help push for growth plus cell regeneration, how is the shedding and any sign of growth?

----------


## Chingu

Hey Everyone, first time poster. Age 25 and been losing hair for over 6 months now, but haven't really noticed until someone pointed it out to me recently. My crown has thinned out pretty extensively and I'm starting to get recession at the temples/hairline. I've been going down the rabbit hole of hair loss theory for the last few weeks, but I'm hitting a wall at reading massive threads/lack of time. 

I've read the pros and cons of oral fin and I'm curious about topical fin (seems like a better way to go, possibly even better would be topical dutasteride). I'm interested in Susan's formulation of Dr. Klein's Promox. What levels would you suggest for someone that has never used any of the big3. At the moment I only have Regenpure Dr and Lipogaine, which I haven't used yet - I'm based in the U.S.m btw. 

Would it be a good idea to start with Promox or do you guys suggest I start somewhere else?

Regards,
Chingu

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey Everyone, first time poster. Age 25 and been losing hair for over 6 months now, but haven't really noticed until someone pointed it out to me recently. My crown has thinned out pretty extensively and I'm starting to get recession at the temples/hairline. I've been going down the rabbit hole of hair loss theory for the last few weeks, but I'm hitting a wall at reading massive threads/lack of time. 
> 
> I've read the pros and cons of oral fin and I'm curious about topical fin (seems like a better way to go, possibly even better would be topical dutasteride). I'm interested in Susan's formulation of Dr. Klein's Promox. What levels would you suggest for someone that has never used any of the big3. At the moment I only have Regenpure Dr and Lipogaine, which I haven't used yet - I'm based in the U.S.m btw. 
> 
> Would it be a good idea to start with Promox or do you guys suggest I start somewhere else?
> 
> Regards,
> Chingu


 
I always recommend going for the best formulation, so if you want to try your best in gaining regrowth. If you want her formulation without the headache of using oral Finesteride than i would go with the below which should halt your hairloss;

1. Susan's lotion with additives;

15% minoxidol 
0.1% finesteride 
5% azelaic acid
0.25% progesterone
0.025% tretinon(will cause minor irritation but this adjusts after a whole and causes cell regeneration)
0.1% Hydocortisone.

2. Regenepure DR shampoo.

3. Lipogaine night use or maybe switch to Rogaine foam.

The above should be enough to halt/regrow your hairloss, how long have you been thinning?

----------


## Chingu

> I always recommend going for the best formulation, so if you want to try your best in gaining regrowth. If you want her formulation without the headache of using oral Finesteride than i would go with the below which should halt your hairloss;
> 
> 1. Susan's lotion with additives;
> 
> 15% minoxidol 
> 0.1% finesteride 
> 5% azelaic acid
> 0.25% progesterone
> 0.025% tretinon(will cause minor irritation but this adjusts after a whole and causes cell regeneration)
> ...


 Thanks for the reply Jazz1. I've been thinning on the crown for about 6+months. It's just starting to happen on the hairline now as well. Do I need a prescription to order from Susan? Would a dermatologist typically write a prescription for something like this?

Thanks again.

----------


## thechamp

> Thanks for the reply Jazz1. I've been thinning on the crown for about 6+months. It's just starting to happen on the hairline now as well. Do I need a prescription to order from Susan? Would a dermatologist typically write a prescription for something like this?
> 
> Thanks again.


 Jazz I'm sacred to use 0.025% tretinon because of the horror stories with retina a people
Shedding hair not growing back , but also positive ones what's your take on it , also side effects I wonder if I could lower the dosage ?

----------


## Eire1980

here is my regime

12.5% minoxidol 
 0.05% finesteride 
 5% azelaic acid
 0.25% progesterone
 0.025% tretinon(will cause minor irritation but this adjusts after a whole and causes cell regeneration)
 0.1% Hydocortisone.

 2. Regenepure DR & NT shampoo.

 3. Nizoral 2% shampoo

I also apply organic coconut oil and also Jamaican extra dark castor oil every couple of days / night

unfortunately all this and I am still thinning...crown is getting worse and temples going

----------


## Jazz1

> Thanks for the reply Jazz1. I've been thinning on the crown for about 6+months. It's just starting to happen on the hairline now as well. Do I need a prescription to order from Susan? Would a dermatologist typically write a prescription for something like this?
> 
> Thanks again.


 Hey sorry for the late reply, a dermatologist can forwad the prescription to Susan, if not than the Wellness Center provide prescription private, hence the first post.

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz I'm sacred to use 0.025% tretinon because of the horror stories with retina a people
> Shedding hair not growing back , but also positive ones what's your take on it , also side effects I wonder if I could lower the dosage ?


 Hey most people panick just like when you first use minoxidol the dread shed, I been on tretinoin for 2 years now in that mixture and my hairs fine.

----------


## Jazz1

> here is my regime
> 
> 12.5% minoxidol 
>  0.05% finesteride 
>  5% azelaic acid
>  0.25% progesterone
>  0.025% tretinon(will cause minor irritation but this adjusts after a whole and causes cell regeneration)
>  0.1% Hydocortisone.
> 
> ...


 Hey I would consider changing the Finesteride dosage to 0.1% which is equivalent to 1mg, you don't experience any side effects? I think the 0.05% is too weak for you.

----------


## Jazz1

> here is my regime
> 
> 12.5% minoxidol 
>  0.05% finesteride 
>  5% azelaic acid
>  0.25% progesterone
>  0.025% tretinon(will cause minor irritation but this adjusts after a whole and causes cell regeneration)
>  0.1% Hydocortisone.
> 
> ...


 I would add 0.1% finesteride that's what I use as 0.05% is too low, the recommended dosage is 1mg.

----------


## Eire1980

> I would add 0.1% finesteride that's what I use as 0.05% is too low, the recommended dosage is 1mg.


 Hey thanks for the reply..
Is 0.05 too low I thought it had a similar effect on the DHT levels
I only bought another 3 bottles recently..damn it..do you use 1mg tablet plus the lotion with 0.1 fin?

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey thanks for the reply..
> Is 0.05 too low I thought it had a similar effect on the DHT levels
> I only bought another 3 bottles recently..damn it..do you use 1mg tablet plus the lotion with 0.1 fin?


 Hey 0.05% is very low the reason I recommended this dosage at the beggining was you had concern regarding side effects. I would stick to 0.1% as that's equivalent to 1mg the recommended dosage.

I use 1mg every other day internally, plus I use Sussans 15% complete mixture daily around hairline that contains 0.1% finesteride.

----------


## meep

what is DMI?

----------


## Jazz1

> what is DMI?


 Dimethyl Isosorbide (DMI) as a solvent and penetrant, allowing topical hair loss ingredients such as minoxidil to be able to penetrate effectively through the skin irtually free of Propylene Glycol. Propylene glycol is a common solvent found in most topical minoxidil products. Many have reported scalp inflammatory conditions (severe itch, flakes, redness) after long term use. By replacing propylene glycol with DMI, the topical formula will not cause scalp irritation or dryness. The DMI increases absorption of all active ingredients through the scalp and into the hair follicle. DMI is a solvent compound that has been extensively researched and has been "Shown to enhance penetration of the active ingredients through the upper level scalp epidermis. It does not however, promote penetration of the ingredients into the bloodstream, therefore DMI produces a much lower incidence of skin irritation."

DIMETHYL ISOSORBIDE is found in these product types: Facial Moisturizer/Treatment, Sunless Tanning, Skin Fading/Lightener, Around-eye Cream, Styling Gel/Lotion, Anti-aging, Sunscreen/Tanning Oil, Acne Treatment, Body Wash/Cleanser.

----------


## meep

Thanks. YOU ARE AWESOME, SERIOUSLY.

----------


## Jazz1

> Thanks. YOU ARE AWESOME, SERIOUSLY.


 No worries, I prefer DMI, although my mixture contains both DMI tretinoin, more is great  :Smile: .

----------


## Seuxin

Saddly DMI is expensive !

----------


## meep

Im gearing up for a whole throw down with miss susan so i need ze best nogin fertiliza. ....used dr lee's...miss it. tried that ******* scam currently using the name, 15% m. is more like 8-9% with lots of crystals. ...is 15% only available in lotion when ingredients are many?

----------


## Jazz1

> Im gearing up for a whole throw down with miss susan so i need ze best nogin fertiliza. ....used dr lee's...miss it. tried that ******* scam currently using the name, 15% m. is more like 8-9% with lots of crystals. ...is 15% only available in lotion when ingredients are many?


 What's your full regime currently? How is your hairloss? I use her 15% mixture with all additives it's 50/50 cream/lotion mixture absorbs well.

----------


## thechamp

> What's your full regime currently? How is your hairloss? I use her 15% mixture with all additives it's 50/50 cream/lotion mixture absorbs well.


 Dim did nothing to stop fun weight gain orally when I took fin.

----------


## thechamp

> What's your full regime currently? How is your hairloss? I use her 15% mixture with all additives it's 50/50 cream/lotion mixture absorbs well.


 Dim did nothing to stop fin gain orally when I took fin.

----------


## Jazz1

> Dim did nothing to stop fin gain orally when I took fin.


 DIM or DMI?

----------


## meep

hi, sorry been busy.
i was like a norwood 3v to 4 with frontal peak less dense than frontal sides, the chart doesnt match me too well.
im currently using AVODART, one a day; and a copy cat product of dr.lee's x.a.ndrox, by rapid growth which is not even close.
Here is link http://www.*******.com/. It claims 15% but there are crystal of minox at bottom of bottle.
your solution sounds perfect as the liquid is to runny and i feel like a lot of it stays on fingers and easily runs down scalp in wrong directions.
i use to model and act till this shit really affected me and now im on a sabbatical...not sure if i could handle looking at myself shaved head but maybe it would be easier.
how much do spend on your cream/lotion, cost per bottle and size/use you get out of it?
Thanx man.

----------


## meep

why is x.a.ndrox asterisked when spelt normally? a no product mention allowed or its just for dr.lees stuff since the con artist FDA is all on his nuts?

----------


## Jazz1

> hi, sorry been busy.
> i was like a norwood 3v to 4 with frontal peak less dense than frontal sides, the chart doesnt match me too well.
> im currently using AVODART, one a day; and a copy cat product of dr.lee's x.a.ndrox, by rapid growth which is not even close.
> Here is link http://www.*******.com/. It claims 15% but there are crystal of minox at bottom of bottle.
> your solution sounds perfect as the liquid is to runny and i feel like a lot of it stays on fingers and easily runs down scalp in wrong directions.
> i use to model and act till this shit really affected me and now im on a sabbatical...not sure if i could handle looking at myself shaved head but maybe it would be easier.
> how much do spend on your cream/lotion, cost per bottle and size/use you get out of it?
> Thanx man.


 
Hey has your hairloss stabalized? How is the current state of your hair. The lotion mixture is fixed price,mane does give 10% discount if you purchase 3 bottles in one, I pay $89 per 15% with all the additives added. You also need to add the prescription from The Wellnes center which is $49 for 6 months and $84 for 1 year. One bottle will last 2 months at 1ml recommende dosage per day.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I didn't realize this thread was about this. Thanks.

One question, how would you go about using the cream version of minoxidil, like how do you know to use equal to 1ml?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I always recommend going for the best formulation, so if you want to try your best in gaining regrowth. If you want her formulation without the headache of using oral Finesteride than i would go with the below which should halt your hairloss;
> 
> 1. Susan's lotion with additives;
> 
> 15% minoxidol 
> 0.1% finesteride 
> 5% azelaic acid
> 0.25% progesterone
> 0.025% tretinon(will cause minor irritation but this adjusts after a whole and causes cell regeneration)
> ...


 I agree with this even though i'm not on 15% yet, I am going be next month, but minoxidil 5% had the power to stop my super aggressive hairloss by itself. I hadn't gotten on the big 3, I had 1 month on kirkland's minx in the day, lipogaine by night and within 2 weeks my super aggressive hair shed came down from 100 hairs+ when I rub my head to just like 5-10, then in a month I couldn't see any hair shed. So I can definitely see, at least for me, how this regimen would benefit.

----------


## meep

Hey Jazz, thanks for the info. 
The Avodart(dutasteride) works great (I take it with a cup of grapefruit juice to help get more into bloodstream), better than finasteride, so my hair loss has stopped and  hair started to regrow, its filling in nicely but still is a little thin. I havent been putting on the minox regularly as i dont like the product from the shitty x.androx site. ...

----------


## meep

Do you have DMI or propylene glycol in your mix? If you dont mind can you list exactly all the ingredients in your mix. Im going to give this one final attempt before thinking about shaving head, either way both are a nuisance goddammit.

----------


## meep

...or im thinking about surgery with dr.wong. ...pricey though but they say ya dont need to treat it once new follicles have taken root as they do not have DHT susceptibility. ...just depends how much cuz even with this cream/lotion the cost adds up @ min. $618 a year(plus shipping, LOL). ****ING VANITY HA HA ...

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> ...or im thinking about surgery with dr.wong. ...pricey though but they say ya dont need to treat it once new follicles have taken root as they do not have DHT susceptibility. ...just depends how much cuz even with this cream/lotion the cost adds up @ min. $618 a year(plus shipping, LOL). ****ING VANITY HA HA ...


 But what about the follicles that you want to keep alive? You have to use meds for those. Or else if you get an HT and then your native hair falls out cause you no longer use meds, it will look sparse and weak.

----------


## meep

yes, if there are native left that are going to fall out or let it run its course, see whats left, say after a year or so, then go HT. otherwise meds forever? ...that sucks.

----------


## meep

or up keep HTs if progression happens

----------


## meep

Hey Jazz1



> Do you have DMI or propylene glycol in your mix? If you dont mind can you list exactly all the ingredients in your mix. Im going to give this one final attempt before thinking about shaving head, either way both are a nuisance goddammit.

----------


## Jazz1

> I didn't realize this thread was about this. Thanks.
> 
> One question, how would you go about using the cream version of minoxidil, like how do you know to use equal to 1ml?


 Hey 6 squirts is the recommended dosage, I measure 6 squirts and they equal 1ml

----------


## Jazz1

> I agree with this even though i'm not on 15% yet, I am going be next month, but minoxidil 5% had the power to stop my super aggressive hairloss by itself. I hadn't gotten on the big 3, I had 1 month on kirkland's minx in the day, lipogaine by night and within 2 weeks my super aggressive hair shed came down from 100 hairs+ when I rub my head to just like 5-10, then in a month I couldn't see any hair shed. So I can definitely see, at least for me, how this regimen would benefit.


 
Hey yes lipogaine seems to work for mild users, shed is a good sign, how severe is your hairloss any details/pictures would help  :Smile: .

I would also add a Ketaconazole shampoo, me personally I love Regenepure DR, but you can purchase Revita or Nizoral.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey Jazz, thanks for the info. 
> The Avodart(dutasteride) works great (I take it with a cup of grapefruit juice to help get more into bloodstream), better than finasteride, so my hair loss has stopped and  hair started to regrow, its filling in nicely but still is a little thin. I havent been putting on the minox regularly as i dont like the product from the shitty x.androx site. ...


 The problem with most these non prescribed 15% mixtures is anyone can be formulating them in their back yard. Dr Lee was successfull because he was fully qualified. 

Susan mixture for me is superb, As before the mixture is not a miracle CURE as she uses blended approved hairloss additives.  So all depends how stabalized your hairloss, I plus other have noticed an improvement.

----------


## Jazz1

> Do you have DMI or propylene glycol in your mix? If you dont mind can you list exactly all the ingredients in your mix. Im going to give this one final attempt before thinking about shaving head, either way both are a nuisance goddammit.


 Hey I add DMI for more penetration but I think she has standardised her mixture to add DMI.

My mixture contains the following;

15% minoxidil 
0.1% finesteride 
5% azelaic acid
0.25% progesterone
0.025% tretinoin
0.1% Hydocortisone.

Where is your thinning?

----------


## Jazz1

Hey sorry for the late reply as i was away on holiday, plus working my shift work. 

Shoot away, hopefully I have answered the questions for you guys  :Smile: .

----------


## meep

HEY, THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN. ...will give this a go. my thinning is on crown and front of hair line, in the middle. Dr. lees was what i used b4 and it worked well. once he got hosed by the fda i stopped any minox for a few years and only used avodart but then stopped even that for 6 months and hair got bad. got on avo again and loss stopped with some recovery. i want to maximize hair regrowth by taking the avo and using a good mix, as good as dr. lees at least; and by the sounds of it youve found a good source, although pricey.

----------


## Jazz1

> HEY, THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN. ...will give this a go. my thinning is on crown and front of hair line, in the middle. Dr. lees was what i used b4 and it worked well. once he got hosed by the fda i stopped any minox for a few years and only used avodart but then stopped even that for 6 months and hair got bad. got on avo again and loss stopped with some recovery. i want to maximize hair regrowth by taking the avo and using a good mix, as good as dr. lees at least; and by the sounds of it youve found a good source, although pricey.


 
Hey no worries I did purchase Dr Lee stuff back in 2010 but never really had a chance to use his products as he closed down, so it just went to waste in my cupboard.

Here check yourself I'm not lying;

When Dr Lee closed I went to Dr Klein, he passed away after 2 years of using his products, than I found Susan and ever since I'm happy  :Smile: .

I even trid Polairs labs stuff, rubbish and gritty!



Dr Lee stuff;

----------


## meep

...man that must have been annoying, the source ending once your into it, finding a groove; sure pissed me of when dr.lee got shut down.

----------


## Jazz1

> ...man that must have been annoying, the source ending once your into it, finding a groove; sure pissed me of when dr.lee got shut down.


 Yes I remember how everyone was depressed after he was shit down, such a shame as he was the Guru for his mixture!

----------


## gynx09

> Yes I remember how everyone was depressed after he was shit down, such a shame as he was the Guru for his mixture!


 Im really interested in trying this. Can we send in our own prescription? How much have you regrown?

----------


## gynx09

> Yes I remember how everyone was depressed after he was shit down, such a shame as he was the Guru for his mixture!


 Im really interested in trying. Can we send in our own prescription?

----------


## Jazz1

> Im really interested in trying. Can we send in our own prescription?


 Hey you will hve to contact them direct as I live in the U.K. And do not know how the US medical field works. Each time I order I have to fill the script via The Medical Wellnes Center.

----------


## HairGuru

I been using Murray Avenue Apothecary 15% mixture with added finesteride and I am having decent results thanks for sharing this information Jazz.

I done some research on Dr Lewenberg formula to add for night use the 5% minoxidil with added tretinoin as I done some research. 

I have one question anyone try Dr Lewenberg formula? I have placed an order via Murray Avenue Apothecary as bald spot no longer sell Dr Lewenberg 5%.

----------


## doke

As far as i know Dr Lewenberg's formula was never 5% minoxidil it was a 2% as he says that the tretinoin in his minoxidil and the amount of sprays per day which i think is 3 to 4 at 3 or 4 hour intervals regrows hair in many of his patients and due to not rubbing it into the scalp and the spray distance from the scalp you should not get some common scalp irritation which tretinoin or retina a can cause and i think he also has two formulas now one light which if you suffer from scalp problems from some mkinox formulas you should not get.
He also has said when your hair has regrown you can reduce the sprays per day which will then be lower cost.

----------


## mitcky

> I been using Murray Avenue Apothecary 15% mixture with added finesteride and I am having decent results thanks for sharing this information Jazz.
> 
> I done some research on Dr Lewenberg formula to add for night use the 5% minoxidil with added tretinoin as I done some research. 
> 
> I have one question anyone try Dr Lewenberg formula? I have placed an order via Murray Avenue Apothecary as bald spot no longer sell Dr Lewenberg 5%.


 
I used Lewenberg's formula for years. it was 2% and he retired

I'm looking for an alternative

----------

